# Mr. Rafalsky and Rev. Winzer's Posts



## JM (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone have a copy of Rev. Winzer and Mr. Rafalsky posts made here in the Translation and MSS forum? Could you send me a copy...please?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2008)

Huh? Why not just use the advanced search feature? Are you hoping that someone has actually copied and pasted every post those two have made in this forum for the last few years?


----------



## JM (Mar 12, 2008)

I did but lost the file and I remember someone else posting they did the same.


----------



## larryjf (Mar 12, 2008)

I would also be interested....i think they should write a book on the subject.


----------



## JM (Mar 13, 2008)

That would be nice.


----------



## KMK (Mar 13, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Huh? Why not just use the advanced search feature? Are you hoping that someone has actually copied and pasted every post those two have made in this forum for the last few years?



Believe it or not, I started copying and pasting Rev Winzer's best stuff into one document but he has simply posted too much good stuff! I will leave the job to some of the younger PB members.


----------

